# What will happen if I snort Klonopin?



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm thinking about crushing up about 3mg and snorting it because I'm bored, will I get a really strong effect?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

...seriously?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> ...seriously?


Yes, I've actually dissolved it in lemonade before and then I downed it and I felt it pretty fast. Klonopin takes too damn long to work, so I'm wondering if snorting it will make it act faster/stronger.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I also know a little bit about chemistry, so does anyone know what solvent Klonopin is soluble in? I want to purify and recrystallize it and make it really strong.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Try it and find out.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Rufus said:


> Try it and find out.


^Agree. I'd like to hear the results.

I gather snorting benzos must be quite unimpressive given that I've never heard of anybody doing it.

I've heard of snorting Ritalin & amphetamines, but never benzos. The only drugs I've ever snorted are nasal sprays that were sort of designed for such.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Rufus said:


> Try it and find out.


Um, no? Dont hurt yourself!


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I also know a little bit about chemistry, so does anyone know what solvent Klonopin is soluble in? I want to purify and recrystallize it and make it really strong.


Basically you have to find out all of the chemical reactions that were performed to make that pill which is 99% inactive fillers and 1 % the stuff you want. Then with your little bit of chemistry knowledge you can you can perform all those reactions in reverse. You will have spent a huge amount of money buying the equipment and invested a huge amount of time into deconstructing something that is designed to work best as it is. The best part is (assuming you do all the chemistry correctly) you'll be left with 3 mg of a clear crystalline subsistence which will bet too small for you to see and likely be blown away in the wind.

It's a pill, use it as directed!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> ^Agree. I'd like to hear the results.
> 
> I gather snorting benzos must be quite unimpressive given that I've never heard of anybody doing it.
> 
> I've heard of snorting Ritalin & amphetamines, but never benzos. The only drugs I've ever snorted are nasal sprays that were sort of designed for such.


Oh no, I used to know a guy that would snort xanax, and it would make him talk like he had down syndrome :lol


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Oh no, I used to know a guy that would snort xanax, and it would make him talk like he had down syndrome :lol


and that's what you're after...? all because you're bored?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

istayhome said:


> Basically you have to find out all of the chemical reactions that were performed to make that pill which is 99% inactive fillers and 1 % the stuff you want. Then with your little bit of chemistry knowledge you can you can perform all those reactions in reverse. You will have spent a huge amount of money buying the equipment and invested a huge amount of time into deconstructing something that is designed to work best as it is. The best part is (assuming you do all the chemistry correctly) you'll be left with 3 mg of a clear crystalline subsistence which will bet too small for you to see and likely be blown away in the wind.
> 
> It's a pill, use it as directed!


I just need to know what the fillers are and what their solubility is, I can dissolve, filter, and recrystallize several times to make it more pure. I would probably get a very small yield though.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Oh no, I used to know a guy that would snort xanax, and it would make him talk like he had down syndrome :lol


OK, now I've heard of it.

Shouldn't surprise me. On one of those addiction shows the other year I remember them having a woman who'd buy all the keyboard cleaner they had in spray cans & snort that. Wonder what she'd think of gun cleaners -- they're quite aromatic.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Um, no? Dont hurt yourself!


I don't really care if I hurt myself.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> OK, now I've heard of it.
> 
> Shouldn't surprise me. On one of those addiction shows the other year I remember them having a woman who'd buy all the keyboard cleaner they had in spray cans & snort that. Wonder what she'd think of gun cleaners -- they're quite aromatic.


Gun cleaners are mostly just Kerosene and Mineral spirits and other aromatic hydrocarbons. You'll probably get the same effect as huffing Gasoline.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> and that's what you're after...? all because you're bored?


Sure why not? YOLO right?


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

don't do that?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

godhelpme2 said:


> don't do that?


 Seeing your sweet face in your avatar combined with your comment is making me feel really guilty now :/ Damn it!


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Sure why not? YOLO right?


just don't endanger anyone else - driving while benzo-intoxicated or the like.


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Seeing your sweet face in your avatar combined with your comment is making me feel really guilty now :/


you should :mum i'm pretty sure it doesn't say to snort it on the prescription, so don't think anything good is going to come from it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> just don't endanger anyone else - driving while benzo-intoxicated or the like.


Don't worry I won't, I only endanger myself since my life is worthless.


----------



## MikeW (May 14, 2012)

I used to do it all the time, it burns like hell. It did seem like it was stronger and faster acting. It won't hurt you but you should use it like you're supposed to.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

godhelpme2 said:


> you should :mum i'm pretty sure it doesn't say to snort it on the prescription, so don't think anything good is going to come from it.


Why do you have this effect on me? Stop it!


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Snorting it won't make the onset faster/stronger nor will it make the effects lat longer. That little bit of chemistry you got out of high school/college and your kitchen chemistry lab won't suffice in purifying the drug into it's salt form. 

It is a pill, you swallow it. There shouldn't be any other way to look at that scenario.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

MikeW said:


> I used to do it all the time, it burns like hell. It did seem like it was stronger and faster acting. It won't hurt you but you should use it like you're supposed to.


Well when you live in a place called "Hickory" I could imagine that would be your only form of entertainment:lol


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Don't worry I won't, I only endanger myself since my life is worthless.


well, 3mg of kpin taken orally, sublingually, or snorted isn't going to kill you given your tolerance, but don't get all crazy mixing other drugs not prescribed to you - murrtown will miss you.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

istayhome said:


> Snorting it won't make the onset faster/stronger nor will it make the effects lat longer. That little bit of chemistry you got out of high school/college and your kitchen chemistry lab won't suffice in purifying the drug into it's salt form.
> 
> It is a pill, you swallow it. There shouldn't be any other way to look at that scenario.


I got my knowledge from my delinquent friends in high school, we used to synthesize "high energy density material" and have fun on the 4th of july! :twisted


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> well, 3mg of kpin taken orally, sublingually, or snorted isn't going to kill you given your tolerance, but don't get all crazy mixing other drugs not prescribed to you - murrtown will miss you.


LOL, Murrtown will lose an OG!


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Well when you live in a place called "Hickory" I could imagine that would be your only form of entertainment:lol


hickory? any city that has a bmw dealership is def not hickory. murrieta / temecula are definitely not perris / san bernardino status.


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Why do you have this effect on me? Stop it!


i just don't see why you'd want to do this if you don't even know the effects.. maybe it won't affect anything at all, or maybe it will really hurt you. either way, i wouldnt wanna see you get hurt, so don't do it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

godhelpme2 said:


> i just don't see why you'd want to do this if you don't even know the effects.. maybe it won't affect anything at all, or maybe it will really hurt you. either way, *i wouldnt wanna see you get hurt, so don't do it. *










Ok, I won't!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> hickory? murrieta / temecula are definitely not perris / san bernardino status.


LOL, have you ever been to Perris? That is like meth lab central!


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Ok, I won't!


i can't tell if your being sarcastic /:


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> LOL, have you ever been to Perris? That is like meth lab central!


nah - canyon lakers stay in canyon lake. i've driven past perris on the 215, though. disgusting.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

godhelpme2 said:


> i can't tell if your being sarcastic /:


Trust me I'm not. Your just makin' me feel loved.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> nah - canyon lakers stay in canyon lake. i've driven past perris on the 215, though. disgusting.


Stay on the 215, you don't want any of those meth heads to jack your sweet Lexus.


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Trust me I'm not. Your just makin' me feel loved.


well good. case closed then :]


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Stay on the 215, you don't want any of those meth heads to jack your sweet Lexus.


ha. seriously, though.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> nah - canyon lakers stay in canyon lake. i've driven past perris on the 215, though. disgusting.


Do you have one of those houses on the water in Canyon lake? If so i might have to come stay with you for awhile. :lol


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Do you have one of those houses on the water in Canyon lake? If so i might have to come stay with you for awhile. :lol


yeah, my parents have a lakefront house nearest the north/back gate.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

godhelpme2 said:


> well good. case closed then :]


I'm glad you dropped the charges, I shutter to think of what you might have done to me :afr


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I'm glad you dropped the charges, I shutter to think of what you might have done to me :afr


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> yeah, my parents have a lakefront house nearest the north/back gate.


Sweet! do you have an extra bed, or am I gonna have to snuggle up next to you?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

godhelpme2 said:


>


I was thinking more like this :whip


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Sweet! do you have an extra bed, or am I gonna have to snuggle up next to you?


haha


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

godhelpme2 said:


>


:whip<------ So that's what makes you feel frisky! :twisted lol jk I just had to do it)


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> :whip<------ So that's what makes you feel frisky! :twisted lol jk I just had to do it)


you caught me D:


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

godhelpme2 said:


> you caught me D:


Oh well geez! I didn't know your naughty side would be that naughty! I don't know if I'm into bondage. :haha


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Oh well geez! I didn't know your naughty side would be that naughty! I don't know if I'm into bondage. :haha


lol you have no idea.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

godhelpme2 said:


> lol you have no idea.


Hey, I'm shy in the streets, but I'm sexy between the sheets  I've got some kinky ideas of my own.


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Hey, I'm shy in the streets, but I'm sexy between the sheets


exactly. i have to let it out somewhere lol.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

I had a friend who snorted his anti-depressants and was still depressed the next day :/


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

godhelpme2 said:


> exactly. i have to let it out somewhere lol.


Yes, all of that tension gets released in a few moments of orgasmic ecstasy! Are you a screamer or a moaner?


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Now Brandon, don't be thinking about doing stuff like that again. 


And this turned into something completely different lol


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

niacin said:


> I had a friend who snorted his anti-depressants and was still depressed the next day :/


LOL, anti-depressants are a joke.


----------



## WanderingSoul (Apr 22, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Yes, all of that tension gets released in a few moments of orgasmic ecstasy! Are you a screamer or a moaner?


And this is the exact moment where you got a little too creepy.


----------

